# Centralia House Shrimp



## Constance (Oct 1, 2005)

Centralia House Shrimp

Ingredients:
3 lbs large shrimp
1 lb. sliced mushrooms
3-12 oz bottles chili sauce
1 750 mil bottle white wine
3 sticks butter
1 cup parsley flakes
1 tbl oregano
1+ bay leaves
2 tsp cayenne pepper
2 tsp Tabasco
1 quart olive oil
2++ cloves garlic

Directions:
In large pan, combine butter, olive oil, chili sauce and bring to boil. Stir in mushrooms. Add seasonings. Stir till thick & boiling. Put shrimp in dish and pour mixture over. Let stand 45 minutes. Bake in 400 degree oven for 20 minutes. Let stand & cool for 10 minutes. Serve with crusty bread for dipping in sauce.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 1, 2005)

This sounds SO good!  Thanks!

 Barbara


----------



## marmalady (Oct 1, 2005)

Chili sauce - like the HEinz chili sauce? Not the Chinese kind?


----------



## Constance (Oct 2, 2005)

The Heinz kind, marmalady. In fact, that brand was suggested. 
This is a really big batch, enough for a party. The friend who gave me the recipe says she cuts it in half sometimes. 
Believe me, it is gooooood! Dipping your bread in that sauce is half the pleasure!


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 2, 2005)

Ok, this sounds good.  I just cut/pasted it into my files.  Thanks!


----------



## Brooksy (Oct 2, 2005)

Sounds BRILLIANT!!

Should been posted last week.  We had our Aero Club AGM on Friday night and demolished 7 kilos of (farmed) king prawns. The blokes would have loved this recipe.

Duly C&P'd and I'll be doing it next week with home baked bread rolls.

Erm, Chilli sauce - Hot or Sweet? I'm guessing Hot.....

Our neighbour makes a brilliant Chilli & Lime Sweet Chilli Sauce, I might use that in a batch, but I'd like to do it right and taste what you guys are tasting.    

Thank you.


----------



## Constance (Oct 3, 2005)

It's a sweet and spicy chili sauce, Brooksy...not hot. But you'll note the recipe calls for cayenne pepper!


----------



## foodaholic (Oct 3, 2005)

A very strange recipe IMO.


----------



## Brooksy (Oct 6, 2005)

Thank you Constance. 

But you can add chilli powder to a sliced chilli dish , nothing like a little bit extra 'giddyup'. 

I'll use commercial sauce first, then I'll use my neighbour's chilli & lime sauce. It's brilliant, first bottle of the season is always eaten by spoon, has a bit of kick but definitely not HOT. Instead of oregano and Bay leaves, I think chopped coriander leaves would be a better choice with lime based sauce (for second batch).


----------



## EmmyLynn1980 (May 16, 2007)

I live an hour away from Centralia (in Flora, Illinois) and this is one of my ALL TIME favorite dishes, and Centralia House is one of my ALL TIME favorite restaurants! Ever since I was a kid my family would travel there for special occasions when we wanted to go someplace nice. I always got this, and Bananas Foster for dessert. I am thrilled to have stumbled upon this recipe! My mouth is watering just thinking about it. Now, where am I going to find shrimp as big as the ones that they use there? They are seriously the size of my hand!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 16, 2007)

Ok Miss Connie I got this one, and will give it a whirl. Sounds interesting! 
The dipping the bread in got my attention. 

And, Miss EmmyLynn welcome to DC. Did you say Bananas Foster?? Girl! Hush yo mouth! I've got a recipe somewhere ya gotta try. A little different but ohhh sooo good!


----------



## Barbara (May 16, 2007)

Chili sauce - brand I like comes in a squatty bottle and is called HOMADE Chili sauce, I like it better than the others.

I am intrigued by this recipe, basically just boil the shrimp.


----------



## EmmyLynn1980 (May 17, 2007)

Well, I emailed this recipe to my parents and everyone in my family is excited to make it at home! We ordered 5 lbs of 16/20 Gulf White Shrimp from cajungrocer.com, my sister is going to make Bananas Foster, and we're going to make some Cajun Rice (which is served as a side dish to this at Centralia House - completely awesome).  A few bottles of some good Chardonnay and we'll be set! The only thing we'll be lacking from the actual restaurant experience is the ambiance and piano player, but we'll make do  

I'm glad I stumbled upon this website. I really like it.


----------

